# I guess its time to post this



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

My husband and I have discussed this and we have decided to adopt a new maltese into our home. We are looking for another male, dosnt have to be a puppy, just in need of a good home. If anyone knows of a rescue let me know please. We have had really good luck with rescue dogs, seeing Boo and Prince were both rescues, and think this may be the route we would like to take. Goodness knows there are so many furbabies out there that need homes


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That's great you're looking at Rescues
















Here's NMR's site:

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't think of a better way to get another Maltese than through rescue! Yes, definately contact Mary Palmer at Northcentral Maltese Rescue. She's right there in Wisconsin where you are!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck and happy hunting!

Keep us posted please.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I did it! I sent Mary Palmer an email this morning,, I hope some one contacts us soon. Oh Im so excited!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck.

Im sure something will come up.









Dont forget to post those pictures of your new baby.

Bless you for taking in another rescue.


















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I did it! I sent Mary Palmer an email this morning,, I hope some one contacts us soon. Oh Im so excited![/B]


I wish you lived closer to me. I would still like to place Kirby if I could find him that "perfect" home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I did it! I sent Mary Palmer an email this morning,, I hope some one contacts us soon. Oh Im so excited![/B]


You will need to send in an adoption application. You will find that on the website.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Good luck in your search; you will make a fluffbutt's life so much happier!!!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=232964
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you live? Im making a trip to Kansas this comming weekend!
on another note does anyone have a number to the rescue place i would like to talk to someone before i fill out an aplication


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233048
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Mary Palmer's number is listed on the website.

Karyn


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

No there isnt a contact number listed only an email address. I got an email back from Mrs.palmer, about an aplication, but I really wanted to talk to someone first.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Cheryl Shoemaker from the Kansas City area (member of AMA) has a rescue dog at her home. PM me if you are interested in learning more









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=233048
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a fenced-in yard? I have heard that rescue organizations require that, but I'm not sure why, with small dog like a Malt, but I have heard of others being turned down if they didn't have a fenced-in yard. And I have heard of people being turned down if they have small children or a large dog in the home.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> No there isnt a contact number listed only an email address. I got an email back from Mrs.palmer, about an aplication, but I really wanted to talk to someone first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to belong to the Yahoo group that is associated w/Northcentral Maltese Rescue and it was my impression that Mary Palmer requires an application be filled out before any phone conversations, etc. take place just because of the sheer volume of inquiries she gets. If you are seriously interested, I'd fill out the application, then go from there.

K&C's Mom is right, most rescue groups require a fenced yard even for small dogs. They also generally won't place a Maltese in a home with small children as K&C's Mom also said. I have no idea what your home situation is like, but they are things to consider.


----------

